# springbar tool is too big



## alpine0000 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey all,

I just did a quick search (before and after buying this tool) and everybody swears by bergeon spring bar tool for removing bracelets/straps, so I went ahead and bought one (bergeon no. 3153).

However, it seems its too big for my breitling steelfish and my omega seamaster professional. The fork measures 3mm wide.

Obviously, I need a smaller tool (maybe with a 1mm or 2mm wide fork?). But I figured I'd ask which number bergeon tool you guys have had luck with (as far as fitting into the bracelet slots of an omega or breitling). Oh, and I don't want to invest in an expensive "plier type" tool or other device. I just want a simple tool like the one I currently have. Right now I just use a small flat head screwdriver, which works ok, but I'd prefer to have the correct tool.

I went back to the website I bought it from, and this is the only option for springbar tools, and they only sell one size replacement tips. I also looked at a few other sites that sell springbar tools and they dont have many options, either. And most dont list the width of the fork that it has.

I just don't want to purchase another tool that doesnt fit :-d

I've attached images so that you guys can get an idea of what I'm talking about.

Thanks!


William


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

The single cheapie prong thing I have is too wide too. I just turn it on its side and use one of the points to shift the bars. Takes some practice though. If anyone can suggest a suitably thin one I'd love to hear about it too.

Tom


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I use these for my Omega bracelet all the time. I also use a blue painter's tape to protect the backside of the lugs.


----------



## tictoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Bergeon 6767F is 1 mm across. At the widest point. Very sharp. Makes quick work even out of buckles.

The other end is a pin punch.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

for those, I use a flat blade screwdriver. works great to get it out, then use my fingernail to install.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

You need the small blade:










Personally, I just bought some el-chepo screwdrivers and cut a notch in the tips.


----------



## alpine0000 (Apr 28, 2007)

tictoc said:


> Bergeon 6767F is 1 mm across. At the widest point. Very sharp. Makes quick work even out of buckles.
> 
> The other end is a pin punch.


exactly the reply i was looking for. thank you TT.

Im going to go do a google search for this tool, i hope i can find it! b-)


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

well thats a good idea. never thought about notching a cheap screwdriver.
thanks on that one.


----------



## TheOptionMaster (Feb 3, 2008)

You need this tool with the fine forks. The standard forks that comes with the tool should work on your Omega. My Longines needs the extra fine forks.

This tool is discussed in the Omega forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=121394


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm spoilt for choice!:-!

Tom


----------

